# NAP QUICKSPIN vs BLAZERS



## scottburger (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been reading so many articles on whats better, Quickspin or Blazers. Some people say shoot the nap with fixed blades and say shoot the blazers with mechanical's:darkbeer:


----------



## treesap (Aug 26, 2007)

*blazers*

I shot both this year with crimson talon's 100gr. The only diference I noticed was in the rest I used{wb}. the blazers flew straight and true, the naps kept going to the left. I missed a big buck for that reason and from that point on I used the blazers.:wink: I think the naps were catching on the rest. Now I don't know how they would have flown useing a prong rest, but I will when I get my new bow set up. Going to try a drop away rest.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Blazers.

They stabilize your arrow better than NAP's, and they wont wrinkle. (if your shooting a WB)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Blazers are the way to go. First, cost. For what you can buy a pack Quick 
spins you can buy a 100 pack of Blazers. Second, it said you only need to use 2 degrees (3 degrees maximum) with Blazers to stabilize fixed broadheads. And I and several others in here have used full helical and had excellent results with field tips, mechanical and fixed broadheads.


----------



## pintaildrake118 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Quickspins Vs Blazers*

This year I started using the blazers and ended up shooting the quickspins. The blazers shot good with field points and mechanical broadheads but when I used fixed blade broadheads they were not as consistant when out past 40 yds. I started shooting the 3.13'' quickspins and my groups tightend with fixed blades. There was a difference in speed with the quickspins compared to the blazers as there was more drag with the quickspins and my groups were 4-5 inches lower at 50 yrds, even with field points. When I bought a new dozen maxima hunters in october I fletched 6 with the blazers and 6 with the quickspins. The quickspins seemed to shooter better for me when directly compared, although I put the same helical on each and some say that the blazers need less or no helical to be effective. As for the price, the blazers will certainly be cheaper and I still could hold decent groups out to 60, just not quite as tight as the quickspins. Though I wont shoot a deer past 40 if I can help it, I just seemed more consistent with the quickspins. Also, I sometimes like to experiment with different broadheads and it was just easier that with the quickspins, the broadhead made less of a difference with the increased spin.


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

I had the same problem with quickspins and that groadhead. I use blazers on my Radial X Weaxw Predators, and 3in duravanes on my Easton Axis.


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

I would have to agree that the Blazers are the way to go!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

*Neither!*

If I could make a suggestion. I would suggest you give Predators by Duravane a try.
They are short, low profile, stiff (for great broad head stailization).
They have a "cupped" base which allows you to fletch them helicaly.
Best of all they are cheaper than Blazers,about 8-9$ for 50.
Just my .02


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

Blazers are the way to go there are some problems but not always at 40+ and I found it was more from BH planning the QS don't have this because the kicker keeps the spin with the fletch and doesn’t let the BH take over 
However; The BH to fletch tuning was the trick for me I tried different fletch to BH angels and alignments until I found the right one I used 3 arrows hot glue on the insert shot a group heated insert a little and turned BH a little let set and shot again until I had the alignment down then fletched a few more with the same alignment and shot all for effect 

True; a little more work but my arrows hit a 3x5 card at 40

I use an AZ with R 4*


----------



## miohunter (Mar 9, 2008)

I have used Quikspins for 3yrs and have had great luck with them .I have 2.5" on my CX Aramid KVs .


----------



## bdelong5 (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone know what the difference in wieght is are the blazers lighter.


----------



## tippyf (Feb 14, 2008)

I have weighd both,my scale says five grains for each......


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I use the 4" quickspin st's, and get great flight out to 50 yards.


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

do what i did,have an arrow made up with both types of fletches and then shoot both for awhile and then you can draw your own conclusion.by the way i went with the blazers.


----------

